# My anniversary



## Nounii (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi Girls,it's my 1st post here
My anniversary is this Sunday
There's any romantic ideas( any romantic places in Dubai..)
And for gift too
Thnx u soo much


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrutulations on your anniversary! 

Dinner at Eauzone - http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/reviews/4394-eau-zone

Gift ideas - PSP or a Wii or some other gadget that guys like.....assuming he likes gadgets of course


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

can go for a camel ride in the desert, towards the sunset.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You're such a romantic soul Jander


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

What about a sunset cruise, followed by a romantic dinner?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I used to have dinner in my fire place with candles and wine and yeah it was pretty romantic. <honestly saving on heating> 

However, it did make sense back in Canada where Fall and Winter are kindah cold enough to enjoy melted cheese& choco ( I forgot the funky name!) ...Too bad the weather is too hot here....unless you can go to a place where they can adjust the AC to 5C and have a fire place with candles ...it is cozy.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry - not a girl, so may be speaking from the wrong perspective. Had our anniversary dinner at Tipthara (sp?) a Thai restaurant at The Palace in the Burj Khalifah area. Pretty romantic as it is located away from the hotel building on the water's edge, surrounded by those flame things. The service was excellent, especially if you tell them about your anniversary before hand - made ours feel very special.

Presents - SO personal that I doubt anything I could suggest would be remotely interesting. Just make sure it is personal and you can't go far wrong. For us, the thought really does count - she put little notes and postit labels all over the house for when I woke up, leading to the pressie. I always love it when she buys me a very nice article of clothing, (leather jacket, cashmere, silk ties, special cuff-links) makes it special and personal and of course since I hate shopping for myself it is great.

Congratulations by the way; I'm sure it will be a wonderful day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> Congrutulations on your anniversary!
> 
> Dinner at Eauzone - http://www.timeoutdubai.com/restaurants/reviews/4394-eau-zone
> 
> Gift ideas - PSP or a Wii or some other gadget that guys like.....assuming he likes gadgets of course


Im also not a girl, but this is my comment:
Buy him a PSP and U will never have him by ur side again  :clap2: :ranger: :ranger: :ranger:


----------



## salmamassoud (Apr 24, 2011)

*Anniversary*



Nounii said:


> Hi Girls,it's my 1st post here
> My anniversary is this Sunday
> There's any romantic ideas( any romantic places in Dubai..)
> And for gift too
> Thnx u soo much


Hey,
Happy anniversary!
It all depends on your budget so I will list a few options.
You can try Al Mahara restaurant in Burj Al Arab - it is fabulous, it is under the water and they take you to the restaurant inside a submarine (sometimes it is not working). The restaurant has a gigantic aquarium all around and the fish is by far the most beautiful in Dubai in terms of colour and variety (if you compare them to Atlantis or Dubai mall variety, they are like a hundred times better). You should expect to spend around 800+ per person.

There is also Nasimi Beach in Atlantis where you sit on the beach and there are either regular tables, beds on the sand that you can choose to sleep on instead of the tables - it is so romantic. Food is not elaborate but if the weather is good, it is gorgeous. Went a couple of mnths ago and had to ask them for blankets. I'd say you end up paying 200 per person 

I also like Teatro in Rotana hotel on Sheikh Zayed road. The ambience is nice and the food is yummy! Should be around 400-500 for both

I got my husband an i-pad on his bday and he just loves it


----------

